# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Thăm lâu đài Bran, lần theo dấu vết của Dracula - Du lịch Romania

## hangnt

*Lâu đài Bran được xem như là một trong những công trình nổi tiếng nhất của kiến trúc thời Trung Cổ của Romania, được du khách khắp nơi trên thế giới biết đến với cái tên “Lâu đài Dracula” – “ Lâu đài Ma Cà Rồng”.* 



Chẳng nói ngoa khi cho rằng Bran nổi tiếng là nhờ vào tác phẩm lừng danh Dracula .
Tọa lạc ngay ở cửa ngõ vùng Transylvania, lâu đài Bran giữ một vị trí chiến lược trong việc trấn giữ biên ải. Được xây dựng trên một mỏm đá cao 60m, Bran vốn dĩ là một hệ thống phòng thủ quân sự với một mê cung những đường hầm và phòng bí mật. Chẳng nói ngoa khi cho rằng Bran nổi tiếng là nhờ vào tác phẩm lừng danh Dracula .

Lâu đài được xây dựng vào năm 1212 bởi một nhóm thương gia đến từ thành phố Brasov ở gần đó và nhiệm vụ ban đầu của nó là bảo vệ cho những đoàn chuyên chở hàng hóa đi xuyên qua hẻm núi Ruca Bran và đi ngang qua núi Carpathian.

Vào năm 1920, thành phố Brasov đã cung tiến lâu đài cho Nữ hoàng Maria của Romania, thể hiện lòng biết ơn của họ với những đóng góp của bà cho đất nước; bà đã tu sửa nó và chuyển nhượng quyền thừa kế cho con gái là Công chúa Ileana. Tuy nhiên, đến năm 1948, Hoàng tộc đã bị trục xuất bởi quân đội Xô Viết, lâu đài trở thành tài sản của Chính phủ. Lâu đài mở cửa cho công chúng viếng thăm vào năm 1956, với một phần được chuyển đổi thành một bảo tàng nghệ thuật Trung Cổ.

Với tổng cộng 17 phòng, lâu đài Bran cũng là một trong những vật sở hữu đắt tiền nhất của đất nước Romania, với giá trị bất động sản cỡ khoảng 140 triệu USD.

*Lần theo dấu vết của Dracula*

Lâu đài Bran bỗng trở nên nổi tiếng sau khi Bram Stocker viết cuốn tiểu thuyết nổi tiếng của ông “Dracula”, trong đó nhân vật chính là Bá tước Dracula – Ma Cà Rồng của xứ Transylvania.



Có rất nhiều du khách mất công đến tận đây để tìm hiểu sự thật về nhân vật Dracula
Tuy vậy, nhiều người tin rằng Dracula được lấy cảm hứng từ nhân vật đen tối - Hoàng tử Vlad Tepes, người từng trị vì Vallachia, một phần của Rumani ngày nay, trong suốt thế kỷ 15. Mặc dù chưa bao giờ bị buộc tội là kẻ hút máu, nhân vật này thực sự nổi tiếng là mờ ám. 

Vlad nổi tiếng vì những trò hành hạ khắc nghiệt mà anh ta áp dụng với những đội quân Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ: Một hình phạt phổ biến là đâm xuyên qua người những người lính của kẻ thù, để cho họ chết một cách từ từ. Đó là tại sao anh ta có tên gọi khác là “Vlad kẻ xiên người”.


Trên thực tế, Vlad là hoàng thân xứ Wallachia (hay còn gọi là Vlad Dracula hoặc đơn giản nhất là Dracula, tức là Drăculea theo tiếng Romania). Drăculea (còn được phát âm là Drakulya) có nghĩa là “con trai của quỷ”.

Cha ông là Vlad Dracul. Dracul, từ chữ Draco trong tiếng Latin, nghĩa là “rồng”. Mặt khác, trong tiếng Romania, Drac đơn giản nghĩa là quỷ.

Vlad Dracula sống trong khoảng từ năm 1431 đến 1476 và cai quản vùng đất Wallachia, phía Nam Transylvania. Là nhà lãnh đạo về quân sự, ông ta đã được thần dân của mình tôn là anh hùng và tượng ông cũng được trưng bày trong Bảo tàng Quân sự Quốc gia Romania. Một số giấy tờ có chữ ký Vlad Dracula hiện vẫn còn.

Hầu hết người Romania đều coi Vlad là anh hùng chứ không phải là con quỷ nổi tiếng. Ngoài ra, có người cho rằng Vlad là nhân vật Robin Hood, tàn nhẫn với kẻ giàu vi phạm luật pháp nhưng lại là người bạn đáng tin cậy của người nghèo. Đối với nông dân ở Wallachia, ông là vị anh hùng phân xử các vụ kiện tụng của họ.



Sự thật là nhân vật trong cuốn tiểu thuyết của Stocker chưa bao giờ tồn tại,

cả trong lịch sử Rumani hay trong truyền thuyết.


Có rất nhiều du khách mất công đến tận đây để tìm hiểu sự thật về nhân vật Dracula và không ít người thất vọng khi khám phá ra sự thật là đây chỉ là một nhân vật hòan toàn giả tưởng. Tuy nhiên, vẻ bề ngoài huyền bí của lâu đài hoàn toàn là cơ sở xứng đáng để làm “ nơi ở” của ma cà rồng.


_Nguồn: yeudulich_

----------


## pigcute

Vẫn mơ ước được thăm quan 1 cái lâu đài :X

----------


## loplipop

Lâu đài giống hình dung của mình trong halowen

----------


## Amp21

Thích thật châu Á có cung điện, Châu Âu có lâu đài  :love struck: 
Phải có gắng đi thăm quan cả 2 thoai

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Lâu đài ma cà rồng à  :batting eyelashes: 
Nghe đã hấp dẫn roài muốn đi thám hiểm quá

----------

